# Trolling weights



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know some of you guys use trolling weights. Can you give us hints as to how to rig them and what sizes to use. Mainly concerning trolling for hoo's?


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I assume you're talking about for Wahoo? Typically you want to put the trolling weight about 7 feet or so in front of the lure you're pulling. Bent butt rods make it so you can use less lead, if that's not an option, use rubber bands to get your line as close to parallel to the water as possible. Note that while high-speed trolling, rubber bands are not going to help. Some people rig the weights with cable or wire.... We just run the bimini twist to the trolling weight, then attach our lure to the back of the trolling weight as most of our leaders are at least 7 ft long. Don't use shiny swivels when connecting the weight to the line. Wahoo like shiny and will sever your line hitting a swivel while hooked up with a fish.

Bob


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. What size weight, 8oz or so?


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

How fast are you trolling? How deep do you want your baits? What kind of lures are you pulling? What fish are you targeting? What kind of rods/reels are you using and what pound test is on them? Star drag or lever drag?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Cuz (3/10/2008)*Thanks for the tip. What size weight, 8oz or so?


hell no that wont do anything. you're gonna have to go at least 32oz


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you are trolling more than 6 knots or , 8oz. will not do a whole lot on wahoo appropriate tackle. I would start at 16oz. and move up according to trolling speed, lure size, and tackle being used. As far as rubber bands go they do work fine for high speed as long as they are heavy enough. A #64 rubber band which you can get at most tackle shops will work with skirted baits but not so much with plugs such as yo-zuris and braid marauders. The best thing is to just use a flatline clip and adjust your tension from there


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I pretty much gave up on trolling weights before last year because they're a PITA and they really don't work very well. At 18kts, friction is more powerful than the weight anyway. Go buy yourself a couple of black bart lures designed for high speed trollling. The san sal candy and the others will stay in the water as fast as our boats will go with no weight.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Xanadu (3/10/2008)*I pretty much gave up on trolling weights before last year because they're a PITA and they really don't work very well. At 18kts, friction is more powerful than the weight anyway. Go buy yourself a couple of black bart lures designed for high speed trollling. The san sal candy and the others will stay in the water as fast as our boats will go with no weight.


That is no kidding. We had a San Sal behind Bodacious @ 26 knots with no weight and it stayed in the water just fine....


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Xanadu (3/10/2008)* The san sal candy



Favorite wahoo lure!!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

No one has mentioned but if your serious and can dedicate a rod to high speed trolling try spooling the reel with wire line. Buddy of mine who runs Lady D out of OBM, pulls wahoo bombs using wire line and kills'em. I haven't tried as my current setup doesn't like lumbering at 16knts. Good luck. 

KJ


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *TCAT (3/10/2008)*I haven't tried as my current setup doesn't like lumbering at 16knts. Good luck.
> 
> KJ




Dude, that's just a slow cruise for me!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

How far back are you running the san sal?


----------

